
The Holy Crap Reaction to Competition - wendyp
http://www.instigatorblog.com/the-holy-crap-reaction-to-competition/2007/06/25/
======
staunch
Haven't seen a lot written on this. It's so true. I also agree competition can
help you focus yourself. It can provide a valuable reference for drawing lines
in the sand.

Above all, what always comforts me is knowing that most companies half-ass a
lot of stuff or get screwed up in some way. Bill Gates remarked how refreshing
Steve Jobs is as competition: at least he sticks around, unlike the hordes of
competitors he's faced.

Companies that really are ready to fight to the death are extremely rare. If
you're one of them it doesn't matter how smart or rich the competition is,
they should be scared of you.

------
elq
An interesting essay on competition -
<http://software.ericsink.com/Choose_Your_Competition.html>

All of Eric Sink's essays are valuable to a founder, at least as food for
thought.

------
donna
Great entry. I know this "holy crap" feeling. --Ultimately, every company has
competition --Here's my take: what's good about competition is knowing there
are customers demanding the product or service I offer. The exciting _gasp_ I
feel is trusting in my intention to serve and satisfy all those customers to
become number one.

